# Irrigation Suggestion for Long & Narrow Zone



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm currently using a Gilmour 819603-1001 196SPB Pattern Master Impulse Sprinkler on a sled to irrigate my front and side lawn. Due to hose lengths from the spigot I cannot irrigate the last section of my side yard and moving the sprinkler to 5 positions takes a long time for deep watering 3 times a week.

I have a back spigot that closer I can put a hose split on (wife uses the hose currently connected to water the plants)and connect a sprinkler set to. The side lawn is 132 feet long (estimate I don't have the lawn journal at work) and fluctuates between 5-10 foot wide. Total area is around 1300 sq. ft.

I'm wondering if there is a set of sprinklers that has adjustable spray lengths like the Gilmour I have I could chain off my back spigot to cover that zone.


----------

